# Anyone get an Avalon puppy recently?



## Sharpshot Spoo (8 mo ago)

Hi,
I'm looking to get my first standard poodle. I've had many, many dogs in the past, but never a standard poodle. I've always heard they are an awesome breed. 


All my dogs have been adopted or rescued. This is my first time considering getting a pup from a breeder. 

Can anyone tell me about Avalon Standard Poodles in Wisconsin?
Thanks!


----------



## Fluffy Poodle 4 (Nov 29, 2020)

From the limited information I have gathered (mostly from their Facebook page and I may have looked on OFA for dogs associated with their kennel name) about them, they seem like a reputable breeder who does all the right things. Rechecking OFA, it looks like only one of their dogs in the last 10 years was testes to CHIC requirements. They seem to be more private than other breeders, but from what I can tell, they are respected in the poodle community and have been around for a while. If you are interested, then I would definitely reach out and ask more about their breeding program (testing, proving their dogs [such as in conformation, performance sports, etc], puppy raising philosophy, etc).


----------



## Sharpshot Spoo (8 mo ago)

Thank you. 
It seemed to me the website looked pretty good overall, but some recent reviews on the Facebook page have me very concerned.


----------



## Fluffy Poodle 4 (Nov 29, 2020)

I hadn't looked at the reviews. Some of them do appear concerning. I guess I would take things with a grain of salt, be cautious, and hope to all heck that the reviews aren't true. You could also talk to other poodle breeders in that area, such as Karesque and Autumn Hills, to see what they think of Avalon or to see if their programs fit what you're looking for.🤷‍♀️


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

This got me curious so I've started poking around.

Under the Reviews heading, for the negative reviews I see one buyer with a complaint regarding a deposit not being returned after the buyer reports that the breeder said they would refund.
The breeders side is not told here.

I also see one other person writing some very strong comments since March on some older posts and the current post claiming to be/have been an employee.
We're seeing one side only.

This person writes that the breeders license to practice was revoked due to certain activities but no proof offered.

I found online the Wisconsin Veterinary Examining Board Credential List
Credential # Prior # Legal Name City State Credential Type Initial Issue Date Expiration Date Status Board Orders
410176 2746 Cihal-Skog, Mary C Darlington WI Veterinary Medicine 07/10/1985 12/31/2017 Not Licensed

VEB Registries (wi.gov) 
VEB Board Orders (wi.gov)

She is listed as not licensed but there are no disciplinary notes from the board as you'll see with some of the others. It seems unlikely that there was a revocation. Her personal FB page identifies her as Dr. and states that she is retired, so not renewing her license seems to be her choice.

Since these documents are publicly available a call or email to the board would confirm or deny. There would have to be proof somewhere if her license was revoked rather than just not being renewed by her own choice.

The employee (?) also writes that the website hasn't been updated since 2012 yet there are mentions of activity until Sept 2015.

The employee (?) makes some very serious complaints but says they tried to get an animal liaison officer to go out and check but the officer refused.

I can't at all speak to the allegations made but we do not have the breeders side.

Her GoodDog listing states that she's a member of the Tri-State Poodle Club and the Greater Milwaukee Poodle Club. Those would by my first two contacts.

That site also states she is an AKC Breeder of Merit. That can be looked up here.
AKC Breeder of Merit Benefits

*The Following Breeders Have Been Accepted Into This Program As Of May 20, 2022.*

 



PrefixFirst NameMiddleLast NameSuffixStateBreeds


MarySkogWIPoodle


There are still questions to be considered but more than enough doubt to place low value on the reviews.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 26, 2010)

Sharpshot Spoo said:


> Hi,
> I'm looking to get my first standard poodle. I've had many, many dogs in the past, but never a standard poodle. I've always heard they are an awesome breed.
> 
> 
> ...


Reach out to the PCA (Poodle Club of America, the national breed club for all varieties of Poodles) PCA National Breeder Referral - The Poodle Club of America contact for your region - not sure from your post if you are East or West of the Mississippi. They only recommend breeders that are fully health testing their breeding dogs to CHIC standards for each variety. If Avalon is not on there, worth asking them about. Also, they can steer you in the direction of pups currently available from approved breeders, as well as upcoming litters from the same.....


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Those are some very upsetting reviews. I hope they’re not true and I understand your concern, @Sharpshot Spoo. I, too, would be proceeding with caution.

She’s had ample time to respond to those complaints on her Facebook page. Be sure to ask her about them.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I don't know this breeder but it is possible that they simply have no interest in escalating a situation by defending/responding. I have to wonder why the complainant didn't just take some pictures if they worked there for three years? "Animal liaison policeman officer Schultz from Lafayette county refused..." ? 
Why would any police officer refuse to check this out?

Regarding the other complainant, the timing of these posts fits the litter he posted about.
*Avalon Standard Poodles*
*February 5* ·


We have 8 new silver puppies born today


*Avalon Standard Poodles*
*April 2* ·

Our silver puppies on temperament testing day











Personal FB page (her humor is, um, out there. be forewarned.)
(20+) Mary Skog | Facebook

As former mod, Plumcrazy, had as her sig line
"There is no rule requiring that you attend every argument to which you're invited."

I see discrepancies and a possibly big miscommunication.

That said, it's not unreasonable to ask the breeder, after a couple of conversations/communications, to see if you would proceed, before and even if all of those questions are answered.


----------

